# Compact terrarium orchids for coir compost



## jjkOC (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi all, I recently got a 20" x 22" terrarium fitted with lights and fan, holding humidity >80%. It has a layer of coir compost that stays evenly moist through capillary action from a sub compartment reservoir.

Are there any recommendations for miniature or compact orchids that might be able to grow well in the coir compost? I was originally thinking of tropical companion plants like bromeliads or ferns but thought they might get too big or invasive.

Thank you in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 20, 2017)

Ask folks on dendroboard. 
Macodes petola would be stunning.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2017)

If you were to use the coir as a moisture wick to live moss, corybas might be a excellent thing, or pterostylis with a different top media if you could turn off the water for part of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2017)

Depends on the temps you can maintain. I had a terrarium set up and ended up steam cooking a lot of Pleuros.


----------



## jjkOC (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all thank you for suggestions! M. Pelota has such beautiful foliage! I would love to grow Corybas, but it seems there is no US supplier?

NYEric, right now temps are 18-26C, but I expect the temps to go down to 15C as winter comes.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2017)

From time to time the local distributor of popow orchids auctions some on eBay, and black jungle terrarium supply lists some. Also another company from Thailand or Malaysia, I think it’s Ooi Orchids with Benjamin vending, comes to shows in the US and will bring some dormant tubers (corybas). I think I’ve also seen pics of plants people got at the Redland Orchid Festival
The cynorkis might also work, if you were able to dry down in winter or pull tubers


----------

